# kernel 3.6.11, where is UAS module?

## mostro

Hi folks:

I upgraded my kernel to 3.6.11 and a couple of days later, I noticed that my USB mass storage devices were not showing up.  In doing a quick kernel config diff, I noticed that the option CONFIG_USB_UAS is not there.  I was unable to enable the compilation of uas.ko.

What is up with this?

I'm still running udev 171.  Is there a new usb storage subsystem that I need to configure something special for?

----------

## mostro

Anyone out there having issues with USB storage devices and the missing UAS module in 3.6.11?

----------

## dewhite

UAS has been marked as BROKEN in the past few kernel versions.  I have a usb 3.0 flash drive that won't detect in 3.0 ports, but works fine is 2.0 ports.  I also noticed today (after upgrading from 3.7.9 to 3.7.10) that the 3.0 flash drive will detect in 3.0 ports when I enable xhci debugging in the kernel, and will not when it is subsequently disabled again.

I'm also now having problems with other devices on the xhci controller (eg keyboard and mouse become unresponsive and buggy).  Not sure if this is a new problem in 3.7.10, or something degenerative in my hardware?

I haven't seen any fixes in the 3.8 series kernels so far, but I haven't merged the 3.9 git sources to look yet.

Starting to be a little bit frustrating...

You can keep an eye on the UAS driver status in the kernel by doing 'make menuconfig' in your current kernel source directory (should be symlinked to /usr/src/linux) and typing '/' which brings up the search function.  Type in UAS to the search prompt, and you'll see it is the third (I believe) down on the results list:

```
  │ Symbol: USB_UAS [=n] 

  │ Type  : tristate 

  │ Prompt: USB Attached SCSI 

  │   Defined at drivers/usb/storage/Kconfig:204 

  │   Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB [=y] && SCSI [=y] && BROKEN [=n] 

  │   Location: 

  │     -> Device Drivers 

  │ (2)   -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])
```

You see where it indicates that it depends on BROKEN [=n]?  That's how they keep you from enabling things that are causing trouble.

----------

## mostro

Thank you for your detailed response!

I had seen the BROKEN=n dependency for UAS, but I have not been able to figure out how to set BROKEN=y, so I can try enabling UAS again.  Any thoughts?

It is crazy that so many years after USB removable storage devices became an every day reality, we are still having USB storage related problems in Linux.  Of course, USB hardware is a mess, but us end-users get frustrated  when a flash drive that has worked fine since Windows XP came out stops working for what seems like no reason at all.

I still love Gentoo and Linux anyway...

----------

## dewhite

 *mostro wrote:*   

> Thank you for your detailed response!
> 
> I had seen the BROKEN=n dependency for UAS, but I have not been able to figure out how to set BROKEN=y, so I can try enabling UAS again.  Any thoughts?
> 
> It is crazy that so many years after USB removable storage devices became an every day reality, we are still having USB storage related problems in Linux.  Of course, USB hardware is a mess, but us end-users get frustrated  when a flash drive that has worked fine since Windows XP came out stops working for what seems like no reason at all.
> ...

 

No problem.  Just a couple of n00bs (with 18 years combined Gentoo experience) helping each other out...

I'm not sure how, or even if one can set BROKEN=y, or otherwise circumvent the doings of the kernel devs.  I figured, if they think it's that messed up, I probably want to wait until someone sorts it out...

Also, FYI - I merged 3.9-rc1 this morning, and UAS is still marked as broken.

----------

## dewhite

One other thing to share: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=51031

Doesn't look like there's any active work going on, but at least you'll understand better why/how the UAS driver came to be marked as BROKEN...

----------

